# New Vizsla Owners / Aldo is here!



## Bernie.B (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello everyone from central PA! We picked up our new puppy "Aldo" this past Saturday - oh what a cute little boy. We had the normal first night with him, trying to tolerate the whines and howls while in his kennel for the 1st time. Each night has gotten a little better and now after 4 nights, we put him in his kennel at 10pm and he only whines for about 5-10 minutes, then he's good. Usually is getting us up around 1-2am to go out, and again around 5-6am. So far all is well. He has already learned to come (when he feels like it) and to sit, and he will retrieve a thrown stuffed animal and bring it back. Very smart dogs. I always had Dobermans and thought that they could not be touched on the intelligence scale, but this little guy seems to be pretty smart. Never had a dog this young learning basic commands like this already. Will try to get some pictures up as soon as I figure out how to do it - any advice would be appreciated on that. Our schedules have allowed us to be home this first week, but next week we are both going to be worked full days. We hired a pet sitter/walker to come over each day for an hour. Hopefully this will be sufficient for him until he gets a little older. I hate having to kennel him for too long during the day. This forum has already been a great help and reading everyone's stories has made things a bit easier. I hope that I too can add some assistance as we go through our own little journey with Aldo. Take care!


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Mine turned out to be smart enough to work the latch on the gate and let itself out to spend the day in the garden with the nice lady across the road. At first I could work out how she was getting out and thought the neighbourhood kids must be coming thru my yard and leaving the gate open. Then I saw her open it herself


----------



## linkkm (Jan 4, 2009)

madaboutvizslas - hilarious! Guess I'm just glad I don't have a yard right now. Next thing you know though, Nico will figure out a way to open the door by himself


----------

